# Vagas de calor nos media entre 1980 e 2000



## susana.moco (22 Abr 2008 às 15:25)

Olá!

Precisava da vossa ajuda para localizar no tempo e no espaço a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos em Portugal Continental, nomeadamente ocorrência de vagas de calor noticiadas no media entre 1980 e 2000, será que podem ajudar?

Obrigada!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2008 às 18:23)

susana.moco disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Precisava da vossa ajuda para localizar no tempo e no espaço a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos em Portugal Continental, nomeadamente ocorrência de vagas de calor noticiadas no media entre 1980 e 2000, será que podem ajudar?
> 
> Obrigada!



Olá; para começar sugiro uma visita ao ecoline.


----------

